# NFPA 13 Janitors Closet



## Rick436 (Jan 23, 2010)

Greetings All,

I have a locked janitors closet measuring approximately 4'x4' which has a mop sink inside. The closet is  currently not sprinklered. It is located within a sprinklered public restroom of a commercial building. We are remodeling the restroom. Does the existing janitors closet need a sprinkler head?

Thanks for your time.

Rick


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 23, 2010)

Re: NFPA 13 Janitors Closet

Rick436,

Welcome to the board!

Don’t believe a Janitor Closet in a commercial building meets the omission allowances in Chapter 8 of NFPA 13, 2002 if you’re in the 06 IBC and 4.1 of NFPA 13, 2002 require sprinklers in all areas unless omissions are permitted in other areas of the standard.  By the OP information I don’t know if this is a building requiring a sprinkler system from the building code applicable at the time of construction or if the building code applicable at the time of construction permitted ommissions of JC's by some specific section of that code.


----------



## cda (Jan 23, 2010)

Re: NFPA 13 Janitors Closet

would say 99 per cent of the time YES

should have been done when it was orignally sprinkled, unless the closet was added during a remodel and the sprinkler system not modified.

It should have also been noted by the fire sprinkler company during the annual inspections done, and brought to the attention of the owner to have a head added


----------



## Rick436 (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: NFPA 13 Janitors Closet

Thank you for the informative replies.

Rick


----------

